# how do I get mp3s on my NWWM MEM AAD2



## toddjames23

HELLO I'am Todd please help me with my problem 

My problem is that every thing is connected but when i got to put my songs on my mp3 player it says it on but when i got to play it it says no data i dont undersand iv tried every thing please help me.


----------



## vessappaperi

same problem dude


----------



## maroon5rox

toddjames23 said:


> HELLO I'am Todd please help me with my problem
> 
> My problem is that every thing is connected but when i got to put my songs on my mp3 player it says it on but when i got to play it it says no data i dont undersand iv tried every thing please help me.


me too! HELP!


----------



## Jaxo

See if link below answers your question. Looks like you could possibly need sonicstage software from Sony.

http://www.fixya.com/support/r481619-no_data_format_error_sony_network

Good luck, hope that helps!


----------

